# ارجو القراءة / أوراق علمية papers



## naderdolat (7 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو المساعدة بخصوص كيفية البحث في الانترنت 
عن أوراق علمية paper منشورة
وبالأخص في موضوع six sigma
وشكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (7 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

يمكنك اخي استخدام خدمة جوجل http://scholar.google.com/ و هي مخصصة للبحث عن المقالات العلمية. و الملف المرفق عبارة عن كتاب في التصميم لـستة سيجما


----------



## صناعي1 (7 مايو 2007)

و هذه مجموعة من الاوراق العلمية، ارجو ان تكون مفيدة


----------



## صناعي1 (7 مايو 2007)

و هذا الموضوع فيه ملفات متعلقة بطلبك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=47195


----------



## eng.alkurd (16 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed_engineer (11 أغسطس 2007)

log onto advanced search and select the PDF format and write SIX SIGMA in the box then click search


some useful books


----------



## تامر حلمى احمد (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

لو سمحتو اريد ملفات تشرح موضوع lean manufacturing عشان المشروع حقي


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (24 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## عماد الدين ابراهيم (24 ديسمبر 2007)

Best regards for all


----------

